# Crossed the line I SUCK



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

OMG so I think that I finally fell like a POS seriously last night in talking with the co. worker ex co worker being a idiot. talking about things and goofing off about pics he SENT ME ONE of his PRivates I feel really sick today about it all it went wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy to far and I dont ever want to talk to him again I was so stupid last night and I am so ashamed of myself.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

Were you drinking? Did you ask him to send it?


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

Sunflower - I'm sorry I have no sympathy left at this point. You have denied all along that you have done anything bad in your relationship and continued to beat up your poor husband for his 1 mistake...while you have continued to carry on risky behavior behind his back on and off during the entire time you were raking him over the coals for his. I think its time you own up to him everything you have done to him and see what its like to be on the flipside of the censure. Are you brave enough to come clean?


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

I cant come clean he will leave me. I CANT I am a fool and what I did was wrong. I am a idiot simple IDIOT. and I am NEVER talking to the guy AGAIN and I was drinking like a fool UGH I dont want sypothy I dont and I am suprsed I posted this I am a IDIOT I need to stop drinking and treat my husband better I think I just did worst. eww I am a LOSER


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

more cover ups, drinking, That isn't going to help your marriage.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

ya I KNOW I cant do this anymore NO MORE. I am so done with this


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

Did you erase the picture?


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

sunflower said:


> I cant come clean he will leave me.


you wouldn't blame him, would you?


sunflower said:


> I CANT I am a fool and what I did was wrong.


agreed


sunflower said:


> I am a idiot simple IDIOT.


agreed


sunflower said:


> and I am NEVER talking to the guy AGAIN


really? prove it.


sunflower said:


> I need to stop drinking and treat my husband better


how about you put that "i am NEVER" thing on the front of drinking. and treat your husband better? again, prove it.


sunflower said:


> I dont want sypothy


good, i have none for you. not like my opinion matters.


sunflower said:


> I am a IDIOT I need to stop drinking and treat my husband better I think I just did worst. eww I am a LOSER


pretty well summed it up sunflower.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

YUP I sure did I wont toy with those games anymore thats for sure. And that pic as soon as I got it I was like wtf he really sent it OMG he really isnt playing this as a game anymore he wants something and I WONT


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

"Stupid is as stupid does" 

I hope to not see a worse confession next year at this time.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

So then you did encourage him to send it.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Please do not read or reply to this post. It's my observation that these kinds of posts are for attention only as this kind of thing has been going on now literally for YEARS and nothing changes. 

Please don't feed the trolls.


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

Good lord woman... You have been on here for quite some time "trying" to get over your husband kissing your friend. I would certainly hate to hear what you would be spewing if he had gotten a picture from a woman. You need to tell that poor man, and let him decide what to do.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

But it was all in fun I would joke with him all the time and if he tried then it would be shot down I dont know what he was thinking in sending me that if he knew it was all in fun? But maybe now it will get into my stupid fat head that I cant play games like this and what he did was really stupid and wash it all away;


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

don't play naive sunflower - you've been told numerous times that this behavior was playing with fire and now you aren't taking responsibility for your own actions but blaming the other person for misinterpreting the fact that you were having virtual sex talk with him. I think you are a hypocrite and a very sad person to treat your husband this way after knowing the pain it can inflict


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

OK I understand that you guys are bashing me I get that I didnt take responsibilty for my actions. But really it was in stupid fun that crossed the line it wont ever happen again and I garuantee that I will NOT be playing games anymore or talking about what happend with my husband


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

Knock off the trolling spray crap, we've been reading about Sunflower's ups and downs for a couple years now. You are turning into a troll Affaircare.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

what is that?????


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

The ones of you that are being rude about this have NO RIGHT I am on here expressing my emotions just like the rest of you and because I cant sweep my stupid issues under the rug you burn me at the cross. WELL shame on you I guess. I have been wrong he has been wrong and I come to talk things threw here and now this site is turning into something so differant. YOU KNOW WHAT I Dont care for you attention good or bad I am here to say how I feel. so respond to my posts or not I dont care.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

So then you did ask him to send it?


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ya I was being stupid and was reaching for attention that I shouldnt reach for. I dont know what the hell i was thinking now I am saying i fell like a ass and I am admiting that what I had been doing for this past year to him was wrong sooo wrong.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

for one i was just confirming what you had already stated. you're right, okay. now are you really ready to take the necessary steps to fix it? like break contact, quit drinking, reel yourself in.

my right comes in a little package called "freedom of speech" and the moderators have every right to censor me as they see fit.

although the "troll spray" post was not my kind of humor, i can appreciate the posters' right to look after our best interests.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Honestly though that was a little imature. Freedom of speach YES for sure but really I can go to everyone on here and comment like a *******.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

LuvMyH said:


> Sunflower, calm down. I think one of the reasons people are expressing frustration with you might have to do with the way you ranted on someone else's thread recently. Remember the one about the husband looking at porn? She was expressing herself,too and you really belittled her feelings. We all have various problems and yours might seem minor to me, just as mine might seem minor to the next person. The way I see it- no one should be judging anyone here. We're all looking for support and yes, maybe a little attention. A lot of us are dealing with things we don't feel comfortable talking about with people we know, so we reach out on here and hope to find someone who understands how we feel. I'm glad you're going to end contact with your co-worker. Is he married or does he have a girlfriend? If so, the next time you're tempted to flirt with him, think of her- a person who would be really hurt, just like you were when your husband kissed your friend.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree:

I don't have the year+ history here, but the thread Luv is talking about came into my head as well.

Trying to be supportive here - its not enough to know you need to make changes - at some point, you actually have to start making them. Now would be a good time. Good luck.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

ring ring...

hold on, it's the phone...

oh, hello kettle, yes this is the pot, thanks for calling...


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

LuvMyH said:


> Sunflower, calm down. I think one of the reasons people are expressing frustration with you might have to do with the way you ranted on someone else's thread recently. Remember the one about the husband looking at porn? She was expressing herself,too and you really belittled her feelings. We all have various problems and yours might seem minor to me, just as mine might seem minor to the next person. The way I see it- no one should be judging anyone here. We're all looking for support and yes, maybe a little attention. A lot of us are dealing with things we don't feel comfortable talking about with people we know, so we reach out on here and hope to find someone who understands how we feel. I'm glad you're going to end contact with your co-worker. Is he married or does he have a girlfriend? If so, the next time you're tempted to flirt with him, think of her- a person who would be really hurt, just like you were when your husband kissed your friend.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




Your 150% I was so wrong to judge her emotions and what I thought was dumb to be mad over. I guess you have to be put in a spot like this to totally get what you have done wrong.

and No he isn't married I think thats why its easy for him to come in and say things and do things like that. But I am so done with it all seriously I have been the best wife this past year. I feel aweful and what I have done is sooo much worst. I feel really bad.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

Sunflower, lets get down to nitty gritty. As long as you have been posting, you have been looking to one up your husband for kissing your friend. Well you finally did it. How does revenge taste?


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

well it tast like S#it seriously that was possibly the worst idea I have ever had in my life


----------



## stillINshock (Apr 9, 2009)

OMG - you guys are just too funny. I feel like I'm reading a movie script. Sun, I'm glad it tasted so awful, and glad you tasted it and not me! (Meaning... thank you for pushing me even further away from any thought of revenge affair.) 
Its so nice to know we're all here for each other.


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

Insanity: Doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results ~Albert Einstein~


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

Mommybean said:


> Insanity: Doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results ~Albert Einstein~


I love his quotes! My email signature at work is "Action without thought is a form of insanity; Thought without action is a crime."* -Albert Einstein


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

sunflower said:


> Honestly though that was a little imature. Freedom of speach YES for sure but really I can go to everyone on here and comment like a *******.


Well, honestly, sunflower, YOU sound a little immature. 

A LOT immature, actually.

How old are you, btw?



> I was being stupid and was reaching for attention that I shouldnt reach for.


So what steps are you taking to STOP doing destructive things to get attention?

Are you in therapy?

Have you looked into your past to see WHY you have such a destructive streak, just to get people to validate you?

IMO, you will NEVER have a fulfilling life, nor will your spouse, if you don't address this.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

turnera said:


> So what steps are you taking to STOP doing destructive things to get attention?
> 
> Are you in therapy?
> 
> ...


:iagree:

you can swear up and down that you are going to change, that this will never happen again, but words are useless. if you dont change what you are doing, you will continue with these games.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

stillINshock said:


> OMG - you guys are just too funny. I feel like I'm reading a movie script. Sun, I'm glad it tasted so awful, and glad you tasted it and not me! (Meaning... thank you for pushing me even further away from any thought of revenge affair.)
> Its so nice to know we're all here for each other.





LOL YA do notttt go where I have been I tell you what I will not bring up that whole kiss thing again and I have felt good in some weird way knowing that I have been down a bad road and what he felt and knowing that it happends. and its NOT to be toyed with!


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

turnera said:


> Well, honestly, sunflower, YOU sound a little immature.
> 
> A LOT immature, actually.
> 
> ...





I am 27 this all happend what two when we were like 25 or something stupid young idiots! LOL ya we are just now growing up. we didnt leave high school for awhile I guess!


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

blanca said:


> :iagree:
> 
> You can swear up and down that you are going to change, that this will never happen again, but words are useless. If you dont change what you are doing, you will continue with these games.


 agreed


----------

